# تجربة حية من فلس&#1591



## م.محمد الكردي (27 مايو 2006)

*تجربة حية من فلسطين ... ولقاء مع الأخت م.سهاد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أهلا بكم من جديد:77: 

مازلنا في البداية ..... لكن والفضل لله الاقبال رائع .............. رغم كون الاقبال على القراءة والاستفادة أكثر من الاقبال على العطاء والافادة ........ لكن دوما نحاول وننتظر صناع الحياة و محبي العطاء بلا حدود ....... ممن يحتسبون الأجر والثواب على الله وممن يحملون هم الأمة العربية والاسلامية.

في هذه المشاركة سنكون نحن المبادرين ، أهل فلسطين وسنطرح تجربة لعائلة قررت أن تكون مختلفة
وخاضوا تجربة تحويل منزلهم ليكون منزل مثالي بيئي يعتمد على موارد طاقة وموارد خدماتية نظيفة

كل التحية للمهندسة suha (سهاد الطويل) من فلسطين وإليكم تجربتها كما أخبرتني بها

(( السلام عليكم, لكم سررت ان هناك من يهتم في هذا الموضوع وان يكون متواجد في فلسطين, لقد درست يا اخ محمد في بيرزيت البكالوريوس والماجستير ولقد اشتغلت في التدفئة والتكييف والأعمال الصحية وامدادات المياة الى المباني ولكني فعليا لم اشتغل في الماستر لأني لم اجد الفرصة لذلك واتمنى ان تسنح لي هذة الفرصة ولكن اظن ان ذلك صعب في هذة الظروف التي نمر بها والحمد للة على كل ما يعطي. بصراحة كما قلت لك سابقا في المنتدى لقد بنينا بيت لنا وقررت انا وزوجي ان نطبق كل ما نستطيع من المواد التي درستها في الجامعة والذي لا يعطي النتائج المرجوة نلغية فبدأنا مع حفر عين ماء واخذت عينة الى مختبر بيرزيت وكانت النتيجة انها صالحة للشرب اذا اضفنا لها بعض الكلور او الأوزون ولكن للحرص عملنا لها مجرى حول المنزل وابعدناها عن اساس البيت ووضعنا في المجرى الحصمة الفولية وغطينا المجرى حتى يصل اماء الى بئر خصوصي لة ولا تعلم يا اخ محمد كم كلف هذا من الوقت والمال وبعدها عملت محطة تنقية صغيرة بيتية وسوف يكون جزء من الماء الخارج منها يغذي الكابينات في الحمام والجزء الأخر للتنظيف حول البيت والسيارة وسقاية الأشجار التي سوف تزرع حول البيت, للعلم المياة المعاد تكرارها هي فقط ماء الأستحمام والغسيل والجلاي اي المياة الرمادية وليس السوداء ثم قررنا ان نسخن ماء البركة والجاكوزي على الشمس اذ قمت بتصميم البركة والجاكوزي انا فلم تكلفني كثيرا وهم في داخل الطابق اي غير مكشوفة وايضا عملت لهم فلتر طبيعي . لقد عملنا ملجأ ويرتفع الطابق الأول عنة بمقدار 10م ووضعت فية ثلاث مواسير كل واحدة قطرها 10سم للأستفادة منها في التبريد كما قررنا انا وزوجي ان نعمل التدفئة على الشمسي لأنة في اعتقادي بأنها سوف تكفينا لأننا عملنا عزل للحيطان والسقف اثناء البناء وسوف نستخدم الألمنيوم المزدوج ذو المطاط الجيد للعزل عند وضع الشبابيك, ايضا سوف نقوم بالتجميع البؤري للشمس لاستخدامة اذا امكن في الطبخ وفي تخزيينة في خلايا شمسية حتى نستفيد منة في الأضاءة وتشغيل الأدوات الكهربائية اذا امكن ومستعدين لدفع ثمن الخلايا لأنة امامنا سنة او اكثر لتشطيب البيت, وبذلك يكون هناك مثال حي لأستخدامات التكنولوجيا الغير مضرة للبيئة والتي لا تحتاج الى الدفع الشهري والتي ليست موجودة على الورق فقط وايضا استطيع ان اعمل على تطويرها كلما جد جديد. على فكرة حاولت ان ادخل طاقة الرياح ولكني عندما استشرت استاذي الجامعي لم يشجعني على استخدامها في البيت بسبب الصوت المزعج جدا وشكرا لك.

سهاد ))​

*بإمكانكم سؤالها عن هذه التجربة أو الاستفسار عن أي مفهوم علمي ورد فيها

وذلك من خلال المشاركة هنا 

ننتظركم انشاء الله*


----------



## م.العراقي (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 

شئ يرفع الراس بصراحة .. 

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم ..


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا أخي م.العراقي على مروركم

دوما مبادرون وأتمنى أن تطرح لنا تجارب من بلادكم

دوما معا على خط الجهاد باليد والمال والقلم انشاء الله


----------



## صناعة المعمار (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

والله يا اخت سهاد قمتم بعمل اكثر من رائع جهد مبارك يارب وان شاءالله بكون هالبيت مثالي بكل شيء:31: 

اتمنى بان تتواصلي معنا وان تم تطوير اخر فاعلمينا او ان واجهتم مشاكل لاسمح الله 

الله يباركلكم واتمنى ان اجد هذا الوعي عند الجميع قريبا


تحياتي


----------



## khmeesali (16 أغسطس 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## مصعب السروي (29 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجامد


----------



## القلزم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

​[url=http://www.elwfa.com/vb/upload/]




[/url]​​​​


----------



## القلزم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

جــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا 
جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا 
جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا 
جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا 
جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا 
جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا 
جــــزاك الله خيــــرا جــــزاك الله خيــــرا


----------



## عزمي فوزي ابراهيم (12 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بجد موضوع كتير حلو وربنا يوفقكم لكن السأل انة هل هذة العملية ستكفي لسد حاجتكم من الطاقة ولا مجرد مشرع جديد لسد جزء من الطاقة ويمكن الاعتماد عليها في تغطية متتطلبات البيت من الطاقة والجدوا الاقتصادية للمشروع من حيث التكاليف والجهد هل هي مجدية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالتوفيق وللامام في ظل هالظروف العصيبة أخ _سها د_


----------



## suha (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخواني الأعزاء اسفة للأنقطاع عنكم فترة من الزمن ولكن لظروف قاهرة ولكن بالنسبة لسؤالك اخ عزمي فالفكرة بدات من الظروف الصعبة وسوف تكتمل باذن اللة لأجل التعايش مع التكنولوجيا ايضا مع هذة الظرووف اللتي تزداد صعوبة يوم بعد يوم ومع كل خطوة جديدة تعمل يحسب مدى الأستفادة ومش شرط ان نحصل على المراد 100% من اول تجربة ولكن المهم ان نبدا وان نلقى من يساعدنا ويدعمنا لأنها اول عمل من هذا النوع ولكن بسبب قلة الرواتب وقلة الدخل في الستة شهور التي مضت اوقفنا البناء حتى تتحسن الأحوال قليلا خصوصا انة جاءنا مصرووف جديد لأبني البكر الذي يريد دراسة الطب اما في مصر او الباكستان مما يتطلب مصاريف اضافية وان شاء اللة يهونها علينا وعلى الفلسطينيين جميعهم


----------



## عزمي فوزي ابراهيم (13 سبتمبر 2006)

القلزم قال:


> [url=http://www.elwfa.com/vb/upload/]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## السيد صابر (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الفكرة ممتازة ولاكن لي سؤال هل يمكن ان نعتمد علي الطاقه الطبيعيه في التبريد كما نعتمد عليها في التدفئه عن طريق الخلايا الشمسيه
وماذا عن التبريد في بيتك الرائع يا بشمهندسه؟؟
شكرا *** في رعايه الله


----------



## i_laith (5 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انها تجربة رائعة ونحن فخورين بك يا اخت 
لكن لو تتعبين شويه ويانه وتعمليلنه بوربوينت شو ppt او حتى لو صور فقط لمنزلكم 
صور للبئر وشرح عن كيفية ترتيبة وكذلك لتصميم البيت والملجا خاصة 
والحمام الذي يدفا بالطاقة والمصفية وكل شي مع شرح بسيط ليسهل تطبيقها عمليا عندنا باعتبارها تجربة ناجحة خاصة واني مقبل على بناء بيت ومفكر جديا بالاستفادة من ما تعلمته من دراستي الهندسة ومن المنتدى الرائع وهذا دليل على تطور التفكير والتقدم في مجتمعاتنا 
واعتقد رح تلقون اهتمام كبير ونقاش جدي بالموضوع
شكرا جزيلا وانتظر الرد


----------



## القائد البارع (9 يناير 2007)

في الحقيقه هذه القصه من القصص التي تثلج الصدر وتسكب الماء على القلب

اللهم ارفع عن إخواننا في فلسطين اللهم انصرهم اللهم كن لهم عونا ونصيرا 

تقبلوا مروري وشكراً
أبو عبدالله


----------



## ابتهاج (5 فبراير 2007)

تجربة رائعة جدا
أعانكم الله ويعطيكم العافية
مجهود طيب

وياريت المزيد من التفاصيل


----------



## MHOMARI (25 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اختى جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم وجعل الله منزلكم مبارك 
انه العمل المثمر والمفيد في هذه الضروف الصعبه تحت ضلم الاحتلال ارجو ان نقتدى بكم في كل امورحياتنا 
وستبقون قدوة لنا في هذا العمل الموفق باذن الله

محمد العمري الاردن


----------



## محمد1004 (2 مارس 2007)

العب العب العب
هيك الشغل ولا بلاش
عشان بس تعرفوا كيف اهل فلسطين, ما شاء الله عليكم مبدعون و الله كيف لو ما في حصار و حرب و دمار عليكم ايش لكان عملتوا.
الله ينصركم و يجعلنا من الذين ينفعوا الناس بعلمهم.


----------



## سنان محمود (1 مايو 2007)

.شكرا *** في رعايه الله


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 مايو 2007)

مع كل الشكر لهذه الأفكار التي نفذت أو سوف تنفذ ......
لكن في الواقع هذا المنزل منفرد و موجود في منطقة معزولة حتى يمكن تنفيذ جميع هذه الأفكار فيه ...
ولكن كيف يمكن تطبيق هذه الأفكار في المجتمعات السكانيةالتي تحتوي على أبنية طابقية ، ومزدحمة ..
هل من جواب واضح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (2 مايو 2007)

*الاخت م سهاد*

تجربة مشجعة فعلا ونتمنى الك كل النجاح وانشاء الله نتواصل معا بالاخبار والتجارب المتبادلة معا لنصل الى فائدة جماعية انشاء الله.
محمد :31: 
2\5\2007


----------



## احمد قوجاق (9 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله انجاز اكثر من رائع و نريد المزيد المزيد من اخواننا و اخواتنا العرب و المسلمين


----------



## نصف القمر (12 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا د . محمد على جهودك الطيبة , يا ريت لو تدلني على اسماء وعناوين شركات في فلسطين تعمل في مجال الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## حازم نجم (20 أبريل 2008)

تجربة رائعة...كيف يمكن عمل التدفئة عن طريق الشمس وما اللواقط المستخدمة في ذالك ...انا طالب بالبوليتكنك ومشروعي هو تدفئة المنزل عن طريق الانابيب الشمسية المفرغة وهي تدفءة تحت البلاط....ارجو الافادة
المهم بالموضوع هو كيف نقدر الربط بالنظام الشمسي بالتدفئة


----------



## abdallan60 (25 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله بكم 
وجزاكم عنا الف خير


----------



## khmeesali (26 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ورزقنا وإياك الجن


----------



## هدى احمد السوداني (29 يونيو 2008)

مشكور
















مشكوره


----------

